# Clothing- What would go on your list



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't have a lot of gear branded specifically for hunters unless it's something specific for hunting...as in not warming layers. I mean let's get real here...not many of us are on deck for our next sponsorship so there's no reason to hit the field with name brand hunting gear and a tag hanging out of our shirt with a dedicated go pro focused on it.

I used military surplus fleece a 100 and a 300 weight and moved on to rei branded primaloft jackets. The primaloft are a lot more packable than fleece if that's an issue. Otherwise, fleece is pretty efficient. I don't think they have the model of jackets I have are available anymore but I also have a brand name vests. Of course backpacking gear can have a (over) price premium too.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I think you need to define what type of western hunting you plan on and what time of year? I can't think of any piece of clothing that is good for hiking in the mountains and for sitting in 0 degree temps. You'll either sweat or freeze to death. I will add an endorsement for the First Lite puffy. Great jacket. For later season hunting in the mountains I also love the Sitka Timberline pants. They have a waterproof seat which is really nice if you get some snow or if you are on a horseback hunt and are swinging into a wet saddle.


----------



## DoubleJay (Aug 9, 2009)

Hunting18 said:


> I am in the market for some good quality hunting gear. I am looking for something I can use Whitetail hunting here in Michigan, and that will most importantly work out west. I will be in Nebraska in December again this year, last time I was there in December it was COLD! I also have a Wyoming and Colorado hunt coming up in the next couple years.
> 
> What is you favorite item you take into the field for clothing? I am looking for something that I can hike in when the weather is near 0, and something I can sit all day in with temps near 0. I'm not stuck on any certain brand.


Polypropylene hiking sock liners. I buy FOX RIVER brand on Amazon, 3 prs for $24. Very thin, super high quality, can be worn alone with lightweight hikers in the Fall, or just as a liner under wool boot socks for cold weather hiking or stand sitting. This fabric will wick moisture away from your feet and help keep them warm and dry.
In addition, I pack a Merino Wool Knit hat that pretty much does the same thing; wicks moisture away and keeps your head warm. Good luck, be safe.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I would highly recommend Columbia Gallatin Range wool, looks like they stopped making it. For the money that stuff is really good. I would look around for the best wool available.

Have a backpack that allows you to strap your clothes to it. I often carried my bibs on my pack. Extra socks are good too, switch them out when you sit. 

Hand muff and warmers is a great tip. I like the Cabelas northern flight one a lot.


----------



## SpartanGas (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a few reviews to give in my first trip out to western Montana (Bob Marshall Wilderness) for elk. Our hunt was from Oct 3-10. We had unseasonably warm weather for the first 5 days if our hunt into the high 70’s. We got one 6x6 elk. (Out of 4 hunters) Didn’t see much else until the last 2 days of our hunt, but never got a shot. 
1. I would 100% back Meindl boots for early season. I can’t say enough about my boots. I have injured my ankles in sports and activities before and wanted some firm boots...and Meindl Boots fit the bill. We humped up and down mountains. These boots stood the test and gave tremendous support on side, up, and down hills. 
2. First lite corrugate guide pants are excellent in warm/cool weather. They are not waterproof. Most comfortable pants I’ve ever worn hunting. 
3. I used my bow hunting stuff for most of our hunts. I had the Browning Hells Canyon sealed-seam waterproof top and bottom set. It did just fine on my hunt. We didn’t see much rain or snow. It we did see some temps in the 40’s on the the last few hunts. I had more clothing available but didn’t need it. 
4. We had snow the last day. My Kenetrek gaiters did well. I had problems with several other gaiter brands fitting over my calves. The Kenetreks fit great.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

DoubleJay said:


> Polypropylene hiking sock liners. I buy FOX RIVER brand on Amazon, 3 prs for $24. Very thin, super high quality, can be worn alone with lightweight hikers in the Fall, or just as a liner under wool boot socks for cold weather hiking or stand sitting. This fabric will wick moisture away from your feet and help keep them warm and dry.
> In addition, I pack a Merino Wool Knit hat that pretty much does the same thing; wicks moisture away and keeps your head warm. Good luck, be safe.


I like the fox river sock liners. I didn't wear liners the first night of my trip and noticed hot spots. Put on the liners every day after and never had hot spots again.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have been a fan of the Cabela's MT050 line of camo. I have sat for 11 hours in 14 degree weather in it. Lots of pockets and reasonably well made. Gore Tex helps with light rain. I have had my set for 17 years, and just got my son his first set this year.


----------



## keithmaclroz (Jul 28, 2021)

I always have problems with my clothes, so I'm either hot or very warm. I don't know what I can do to solve this problem. And I can't predict how it will be next time, because the weather changes very quickly. Because in everyday life, I'm still that Gentleman's Guru because I like to go around in tuxedos and different suits. I don't know why, but tuxedos give me more confidence than other clothes. Maybe you also have clothes that you are 100% confident in. I do not think I'm the only one, or I'm wrong?


----------



## spendit (Dec 19, 2002)

Not sure on your size - but for people of non-standard fit this place custom makes what you need. Great outter gear for all seasons, they run specials and have deals on returns
graywolfwoolens.com


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Merino Wool. There are a number of companies out there that make good stuff, with quality that lasts. It has been a game changer in my set-up for sure. I no longer need a bulky coat and pants if I layer correctly and properly wick away heat/moisture.


----------



## LaomaStri (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't know the brand of my hunting clothes, as they were given to me by my grandfather and still serve me well. 

When choosing winter clothes for hunting, it is important to remember - they must be warm and comfortable in any situation, regardless of whether you're sitting in a lodge or moving around, driving the prey. The clothes must be warm, windproof and watertight, quiet, and not restrict movements. There is a fundamental principle on which to choose a winter outfit, called the principle of layering. 

But you can also dress atlas1.co to dazzle prey with your style. And you don't even need a shotgun .


----------



## Izamarfeat (7 mo ago)

I am a big fan of the first lite; I originally bought their lightweight layers for backpack hunts. Now I have a few more items, including their softshell pants and jacket. The softshell, for me, is perfect for cold temps if moving around and periodically glassing. For sitting all day, say in December for muzzleloader, I use some first lite base layers and puffy, but go back to the basic insulated realtree bibs. Besides that, I love wearing custom T-shirts with funny prints I find online related to hunting.


----------

